

One Weird Trick To Make Vim Go Faster On Your Mac - DaNmarner
http://danmarner.com/2014/05/02/One-Weird-Trick-To-Make-Vim-Go-Faster-On-Your-Mac.html

======
anveo
If you want to automate this:

    
    
      defaults write NSGlobalDomain KeyRepeat -int 0
      defaults write NSGlobalDomain InitialKeyRepeat -int 12

------
Gravityloss
Surprised, isn't this something that everyone does on OSX right after install
/ opening a new computer anyway? I don't understand how they came up with the
slow-as-molasses defaults.

Mouse responsiveness has also always been inexcusably sub-par compared to
Windows and Linux.

------
tsm
This is a _preference_ , not an _optimization_.

I have very high key repeat and mouse speed on my laptop, and when coworkers
pair with me they don't say, "Wow, your vim is so much faster than mine!" They
say, "Geez, your computer is crazy!"

------
nanofortnight
Are you holding down hjkl or something?

------
ntkachov
Odd, I have them both all the way on the right and it still feels slugish to
me.

